# how to make font thicker



## doublej (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi i have an swf 601 embroidery machine and i am using an arial font which is a little less than a half an inch tall and three and a half inches long. How do i make the font a little thicker it is very thin. Also is there an equation of some kind to figure out how much pull comp and density to put in each design or font?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Did you try bolding it?


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

tfalk, my thought exactly. I am not sure about swf software but in PE Design you can go in and click bold and it makes the letters thicker. Check your software to see if this helps. 

Carolyn


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

doublej said:


> Hi i have an swf 601 embroidery machine and i am using an arial font which is a little less than a half an inch tall and three and a half inches long. How do i make the font a little thicker it is very thin. Also is there an equation of some kind to figure out how much pull comp and density to put in each design or font?


 
The pull comp would depend on the fabric that you are sewing on. If it's a knit then I would probably increase it by 2pts, (but that is using my software which is Masterworks II, so I'm not sure about yours).On text, I usually make sure that in my software for underlay, that I always use "countour" and inset it to about 2-3 mm. & I usually add pararell underlay also. Again, due to probably different softwares I'm not sure this is the help you need. My density for text I usually set at 4 (tighter density between the threads). Good luck. HTH, Lollie


----------

